# Autumn in a park



## Pomo (Oct 1, 2021)

autumn in a park by Pomo, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 1, 2021)

-

Delicious imagery, Mark!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

Very good abstract.......


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow! This is one of your best, IMO. I love the earthy colors in this. Great job!


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 2, 2021)

I really like the sort of impressionist painting look of this. It works for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Who knew that photography could be art?!   Good job.


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Verry nicely don abstract! That can hang in an art gallery, easily.


----------



## Pomo (Oct 15, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Verry nicely don abstract! That can hang in an art gallery, easily.


Cheers!


----------



## otherprof (Oct 16, 2021)

Pomo said:


> autumn in a park by Pomo, on Flickr


Beautiful image!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 16, 2021)

otherprof said:


> Beautiful image!


Thank you!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good abstract.......


That's exactly what I was thinking before I read your post.

Nice photo.


----------



## ntz (Oct 26, 2021)

awesome !!!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 31, 2021)

ntz said:


> awesome !!!


Thank you!


----------

